# Woo-hoo!!!



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't consider myself much of a turkey hunter since I have only been out maybe a dozen times in my short career. I have been hunting for many years but springtime usually means fishing when I have free time. I only made it out once last year and promised myself I would get more time in this year. The third hunt proved to be lucky. I had seen birds the first two trips out and had toms in the area. Came close one other morning but got busted by some hens trying to close in for a shot. I almost did not head out this afternoon but the wife said I should cause I would probably would get to caught up fishing soon and not get out much. She will have an extra special Mothers Day!! Snuck in and sat down in the pop-up about 5:15. Hit the call a few times every 15min or so and happened to look behind me and saw this guy coming in quick. He let out a couple of nice gobbles and was working toward my decoy when I got a shot. Begginers luck most likely but I will tell myself it was the calling:lol:. Had a blast and I hope to get my dad out if he is feeling up to it and get him a shot.
10 1/2 beard
3/4 spurs
Now maybe I can get some walleye in the freezer.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats! Beautiful bird!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

See....I told you to use a decoy.:lol:


Congrats Bro!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Very Nice bird........Congrats..........Mack


----------



## OMhunter (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats on a great bird and story...I'm working in Ohio, and haveonly been out 1 time...this story makes me wish I had more time to hunt for the big tom!! Hopefully I'll get out this week!!!


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats on the very nice bird, so when we going fishing???


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on nabbing a top-notch wife. Good job on the bird too.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the fine bird. Now go catch me some walleye.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

way to go!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

nice looking bird!!! congrats!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a fine bird... I bet a lot of the (so called turkey pro's) in the turkey hunting contest would take your beginners luck right now... :lol:


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

You got all summer to fish. The woods are only magical for a short while.

Congratulations. You got one heck of a wife urging you to go hunting:lol:


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks guys!! I found out the guys next door to where I hunt took a couple birds an hour or two before I got mine. Pretty productive afternoon on fairly small chunk of land.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

wow nice bird!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great bird, congrats!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice bird..congrats


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

WOW...that was tastey!! The wife loves kabobs and since she gave me the kick in the butt to go out Saturday I thought I would pay back a little. That was only my third time time eating a wild bird and it was great. Even left a couple pieces out of the marinade and just seasoned them up a bit. They had a great flavor. The potatoes turned out good too. Brushed them up w/ olive oil and italian dressing a few times while on the grill. Sauted some up w/ peppers and fresh herbs for a stir fry tomorrow. The rest will be going in the smoker for a try at some jerky.


----------

